#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Cache full para Mikrotik 2.9.27

## Josafapalmas

Esse vai para os colegas que não conseguiram fazer funcionar na versão 2.9.27.

/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
add chain=forward in-interface=Link internet connection-mark=test-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-DIRECT \
CONNECTION" disabled=no
add chain=output out-interface=Cliente dst-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY
disabled=no
/ queue tree
add name="downstream" parent=Cliente packet-mark=test-down limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

----------


## vanderleisistema

Ola amigo, sou leigo no assunto, gostaria de saber o porque desse IP 172.16.0.0/16, isso é o ip da minha placa q serve os clientes? pq /16?. vou ta implementando essa regra no meu MK amanha ja q tenho a versao 2.9.27!
Abracos.

----------


## Josafapalmas

> Ola amigo, sou leigo no assunto, gostaria de saber o porque desse IP 172.16.0.0/16, isso é o ip da minha placa q serve os clientes? pq /16?. vou ta implementando essa regra no meu MK amanha ja q tenho a versao 2.9.27!
> Abracos.


Essa é a faixa de ip da minha rede, mude para sua.

----------


## Roberto21

Não irá funcionar só trocando a faixa de ip's,tem muitas outras coisas nessas regras que devem ser diferentes com certeza, por exemplo:


*O nome das interfaces...*

----------


## Josafapalmas

> Não irá funcionar só trocando a faixa de ip's,tem muitas outras coisas nessas regras que devem ser diferentes com certeza, por exemplo:
> 
> 
> *O nome das interfaces...*


Com certeza!

Valeu.

----------


## vanderleisistema

Aqui ta redondinho, como o amigo disse eu coloquei tbm setando p interface correta, mais funciona legal e to usando ela... Abracos

----------


## ivangalves

Amigo vc colocou as regras no seu mk ai e ta funcionando blz????
Vc testou nos clientes????

 :Itsme:

----------


## vanderleisistema

> Amigo vc colocou as regras no seu mk ai e ta funcionando blz????
> Vc testou nos clientes????


Sim, funciona em todos, e muito bem, pois dei uma olhada no em alguns post e ensinava, mais nao tive sucesso, agora nao sei se fui por causa q eu uso a famosa versao 2.9.27 (cracked) mais ta uma maravilha
Abracos

----------


## apnet

amigo as regras do queues tree de test-up e test-down eles como elas funcionariam, estarim sei que o de cashe la e a velocidade setada pra baixarem arquivos do cashe esses 2 seria qual seu funcionamento...

----------


## bitim

Caro Josafapalmas, implementei suas regras... E criei uma queue simple para o ip de 64k/64k, quando vou em algum velocimetro, ele me dá a velocidade do meu link todo, tem algo errado?

----------


## Josafapalmas

> Caro Josafapalmas, implementei suas regras... E criei uma queue simple para o ip de 64k/64k, quando vou em algum velocimetro, ele me dá a velocidade do meu link todo, tem algo errado?


Testa essas

ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no -time=0s disabled=no 
/ queue tree 
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no

----------


## bitim

> Testa essas
> 
> ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no -time=0s disabled=no 
> / queue tree 
> add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 \
> ...


Josafapalmas, testei aqui as regras e o ip que configurei em queue simple 64k/64k continua saindo com a banda toda...sem controle... vou postar aqui minhas regras para vc dar uma olhada... Estou testando na versão 2.9.27 Crack

/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=dstnat in-interface=Cliente protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect \
to-ports=3128 comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Link action=masquerade comment="" disabled=no

/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT \
passthrough=yes comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 

/ queue tree 
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT \
limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=1024000 \
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 

/ queue simple 
add name="teste" target-addresses=182.168.31.6/32 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 \
interface=all parent=none direction=both priority=8 \
queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 max-limit=64000/64000 \
total-queue=default-small disabled=no

/ ip web-proxy 
set enabled=yes src-address=0.0.0.0 port=3128 hostname="proxy" \
transparent-proxy=yes parent-proxy=0.0.0.0:0 \
cache-administrator="webmaster" max-object-size=4096KiB cache-drive=system \
max-cache-size=unlimited max-ram-cache-size=unlimited 
/ ip web-proxy access 
add dst-port=23-25 action=deny comment="block telnet & spam e-mail relaying" \
disabled=no 
/ ip web-proxy cache 
add url=":cgi-bin \\?" action=deny comment="don't cache dynamic http pages" \
disabled=no

----------


## Josafapalmas

> Josafapalmas, testei aqui as regras e o ip que configurei em queue simple 64k/64k continua saindo com a banda toda...sem controle... vou postar aqui minhas regras para vc dar uma olhada... Estou testando na versão 2.9.27 Crack
> 
> / ip firewall nat 
> add chain=dstnat in-interface=Cliente protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect \
> to-ports=3128 comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=srcnat out-interface=Link action=masquerade comment="" disabled=no
> 
> / ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" \
> ...


Amigo, vendo as sua regras só tem apenas as que o alexandre correia postou, se ta funcionado o cache nessa versão maravilha pq no meu server não funcionou até marca os pacotes mais não desce a full. Pesquisando no wink do mikrotik descobri umas regras e juntei com as do alexandre foi então que funcionou, que foi as que postei. 

Agora enm relação a teste de velocidade tipo rjnet acho que ele vai marcar a mais do que o deficido na queue do cliente devido o pagina já esta em cache.

aqui testo da seguinte maneira, faço um download,a primeira vez ele desce em media de 30 a 60 kbps depois desce a entre 600 kbps a 1,98 mbps.

Grato.

----------


## Roberto21

> Amigo, vendo as sua regras só tem apenas as que o alexandre correia postou, se ta funcionado o cache nessa versão maravilha pq no meu server não funcionou até marca os pacotes mais não desce a full. Pesquisando no wink do mikrotik descobri umas regras e juntei com as do alexandre foi então que funcionou, que foi as que postei. 
> 
> Agora enm relação a teste de velocidade tipo rjnet acho que ele vai marcar a mais do que o deficido na queue do cliente devido o pagina já esta em cache.
> 
> aqui testo da seguinte maneira, faço um download,a primeira vez ele desce em media de 30 a 60 kbps depois desce a entre 600 kbps a 1,98 mbps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grato.


 
Agora faça um teste de velocidade em qualquer velocímetro e verá que o seu link também está a full...

----------


## Josafapalmas

> Agora faça um teste de velocidade em qualquer velocímetro e verá que o seu link também está a full...


Roberto, faço o teste de velocidade realmente ele marca o link full, mas tenho 50 cliente definidos em 64k/128k geralmente fica uns 30 a 36 online e não tenho problema com lentidão. 

Agora tenho visto que vc participa bastante do forum, fiz uns teste aqui da seguinte maneira. Instalei o IPCOP em uma maquina configurei funciona beleza, ele já faz cache-full a diferença que ele não controla banda, aí coloquei uma router com mk em bridge e coloquei as regras do alexandre correia forward mas não passa. na rede cabeada desce a full tudo que esta em cache, mas na rede wireless não desce nada.

Grato.

----------


## vanderleisistema

> Esse vai para os colegas que não conseguiram fazer funcionar na versão 2.9.27.
> 
> / ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
> disabled=no
> add chain=forward src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
> ...



Amigo, a regra aqui ta funcionando beleza, mais apos implementar essa regra do cache full no meu mk, percebi q a cada tempo, a memoria q tenho no mk vai baixando, isso ate q ela fique em torno de 20 mb, ate entao eu limpar o cache e reiniciar o mk p RAM ta voltando ao normal q é 460mb +/-, vc sabe o q pode ser isso?
Abraços.

----------


## minelli

Olá Vanderlei sim ele realmente vai comendo a ram conforme aumenta o cache, mas vc pode limitar o qt de ram ele pode consumir em web-proxy settings em Maximum Ram Cache Size.

----------


## jbssi

/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=dstnat in-interface=Cliente protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect \to-ports=3128 comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Link action=masquerade comment="" disabled=no

/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" \action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT \
passthrough=yes comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet \ new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 

/ queue tree 
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT \ limit-at=100M queue=default priority=8 max-limit=100M burst-limit=0 \burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

/ ip web-proxy 
set enabled=yes src-address=0.0.0.0 port=3128 hostname="proxy" \
transparent-proxy=yes parent-proxy=0.0.0.0:0 \
cache-administrator=" webmaster" *max-object-size=700000000KiB* cache-drive=system \ max-cache-size=unlimited max-ram-cache-size=unlimited

No web-proxy é só aumentar a capacidade do "max-object-size" para 700MB (significa que qualquer arquivo com até 700MB ficará no cache para baixar a full).

----------


## jardelalmeida

/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT *passthrough=no* comment="" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting in-interface=*Cliente* src-address=*172.16.0.0/16* action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
add chain=forward in-interface=Link internet connection-mark=test-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-DIRECT \
CONNECTION" disabled=no
add chain=output out-interface=Cliente dst-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY
disabled=no
/ queue tree
add name="downstream" parent=Cliente packet-mark=test-down limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no


Amigo grifei em vermelho algumas coisas que me chamaram atenção:

1- Acho que no tuto de Alexandre a opção *passthrough=no acho que está em "yes" .
*2- Deixei em vermelho algumas opções que são personaliadas de acordo com cada um como nome da interface e ip.
3- Como faço para ter a opções " test up, teste conn e teste down' ?

----------


## cpavaos

Ola colegas do forum parabens a esse topico esta bem interesante, gostaria muito de fazer esse tal cache em meu servidor, mais para isso nao basta so colocar as regras que encontramos no forum certo? Gostaria de saber do inicio desse processo de habilitação desse recurso, pois eu estou usando a versão 2.9.27 com controle de acesso a clientes somente com MAC x IP e controle de velocidade em Queues Simplies. Assim vcs tem ideia de como esta o meu MK certo. Então por onde começo a habilitação desse Cache. Quem poder me ajudar agradeço se nao for ajudar não critique pois assim o fica mais agradavel ok. Uma coisa tenho serteza nenhem nasceu sabendo tudo.

----------


## jbssi

Mano me adiciona no skype: tel92218120 para podemos resolver o tal sonhado cache full

----------


## apnet

nas regras do proxy full no mangle tem uma delas que pede a iterface do link e quando e um balaceamento como fica isso pois no balavceamento roda proxy full...

----------


## talesanselmo

amigo estow com uma duvida que está marcado de vermelho e e fiquei com uma broquinha para o up do server qd desabilito o cache full fica blz.

Alguem poderia olha estas regras?

/ ip firewall mangle

add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting in-interface=ether2 src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
add chain=forward in-interface=ether1 connection-mark=test-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-DIRECT CONNECTION" disabled=no
add chain=output out-interface=ether2 dst-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY
disabled=no

/ queue tree

add name="downstream" parent=aq uso oq packet-mark=test-down limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

agradeço a todos do under sempre nos ajudando

----------


## cpavaos

> Mano me adiciona no skype: tel92218120 para podemos resolver o tal sonhado cache full


amigo obrigado pela sua gentileza mais ja consegui habilitar o web-proxy o pessoal do curso online me ajudou a fazer o cache.

----------


## talesanselmo

amigos tentei de todas as formas mais ñ onsegui colocar pra rodar algum poderia me dá uma ajuda.
uso a versão 2.9.27. ether1 ( Link ) e ether2 ( clientes.)

/ ip firewall mangle

add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting in-interface=ether2 src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
add chain=forward in-interface=ether1 connection-mark=test-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-DIRECT CONNECTION" disabled=no
add chain=output out-interface=ether2 dst-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY
disabled=no

/ queue tree

add name="downstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-down limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

Sempre lendo e aprendendo e quando possivel ajudando.... :Nurse:

----------


## talesanselmo

galeta depois de muita luta consegui cache full tow em teste....


brigadão quem pode ajudar 




sempre lendo e aprendendo.......

----------


## flashnet

> amigo estow com uma duvida que está marcado de vermelho e e fiquei com uma broquinha para o up do server qd desabilito o cache full fica blz.
> 
> Alguem poderia olha estas regras?
> 
> / ip firewall mangle
> 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=ether2 src-address=10.10.0.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no
> ...



ai vc coloca o nome da sua interface de saida por exemplo (cliente)

----------


## flashnet

na regra do amigo josafa estava faltando um (acentos) rsrsrs ne meu deu certo!


/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=192.168.1.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=192.168.1.0/24 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
add chain=forward in-interface=Link connection-mark=test-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-DIRECT \
CONNECTION" disabled=no
add chain=output out-interface=Cliente dst-address=192.168.1.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-down passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY" \
disabled=no
/ queue tree
add name="downstream" parent=Cliente packet-mark=test-down limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="upstream" parent=global-in packet-mark=test-up limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no
add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no


em vermelho e a interface de saida que no meu caso e (Cliente)
em azul e a faixa de ip que vc usa
em verde e a interface de entrada que no meu caso e (Link)

----------


## BraZuky

Olá amigos do Fórum!

como faço para aplicar essas regras, sou novo no mk, e não sei onde colocar esses scripst.

ah, queria dizer que tenho o mk funcionando com DHCP, PPPoE. Só que só pega a net quando é discado o pppoe, queria saber se esse CACHE-FULL funciona para quem usa PPPoE?

obrigado

obrigado.

----------


## infopoint

funciona com pppoe sim, mas tem q efetuar a regra de firewall para as conexões pppoe passarem pela porta do proxy!

----------


## flashnet

> Olá amigos do Fórum!
> 
> como faço para aplicar essas regras, sou novo no mk, e não sei onde colocar esses scripst.
> 
> ah, queria dizer que tenho o mk funcionando com DHCP, PPPoE. Só que só pega a net quando é discado o pppoe, queria saber se esse CACHE-FULL funciona para quem usa PPPoE?
> 
> obrigado
> 
> obrigado.


depois de vc alterar as dados que estao coloridos vc vai em system scripts adiciona um novo script com esse codigo

ai depois vai em rum script se aparecer a data e a hora e pq o script foi executado (isso nao que dizer que va funcionar)

----------


## netuai

> na regra do amigo josafa estava faltando um (acentos) rsrsrs ne meu deu certo!
> 
> 
> / ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=192.168.1.0/24 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
> disabled=no
> ...


TA OK QUER DIZER QUE PARA EU CONFIGURAR MEU MK QUE ESTA COMO ROUTER, BASTA FAZER AS REFERIDAS SUBSTITUIÇÕES E PRONTO? É ISTO MESMO, SO COPIAR A REGRA ACIMA E FAZER AS ALTERAÇÕES?

----------


## chiareloto

Tem um erro nesta linha 

add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no

o passthrough=*no* ( nao faz cache full ) setado com *yes* ( faz cache full)

----------


## rikzz

coloquei a um tempo atrás uma regra relativa a essa do proxy e meu link ia a full nos clientes e tive que desativar...
agora coloquei exatamente igual ao amigo *flashnet postou, passa byte nelas e tudo mais mas baixo algo em um cliente, vo em outro e ele vem na velocidade do cliente.. parece que não ta querendo funcionar na minha versao 2.9.27 =(

o web-proxy ta rodando, aqui eh mac amarrado ao ip sem hotspot, servidor embaixo e rb em cima..
agradeço se alguem me der uma luz
*

----------


## MEGA90

O Que Devo Mudar Na Regra Para Usar Queues Simples No Lugar Das Regras De Queue Tree? Poderia Usar As Duas, Pois Meu Controle E Feito Na Q Simple?

Fiz Alguns Teste E A Banda Fica Liberada Em Vez De Somente O Cache.

----------


## minelli

Olá bom dia, procure o video do Alexandre Correa e teste pois funciona 100%.

----------


## Everloko

mas aquele cache full do video funciona no mk 2.9.27

----------


## minelli

Sim, 100%.

----------


## adrianofante

ola galera, depois de algum tempo consegui fazer rodar o chache full na versao 2.9.27 e meu cache funcionou legal somente depois q desabilitei as ultimas 2 regras da queue tree q vc passou no seu post, e ai deixei somente a regra do cache full-global-out e ai sim funfou, mas blz...queria saber qual a importancia das outras 2 regras q retirei. valeu, e parebens pelas dicas...

----------


## dnp

Alguém disposto a me ajudar, nao conseguir fazer o cache ful funcionar , alguem tem algo que auxilie um iniciante,

acontece algo estranho aqui; quando faço o teste de download de um arquivo no mesmo momento que acabou de ser baixado, o cache full funciona, agora quando se passa alguns minutos que esse arquivo foi baixado o cache full nao funciona. ??????????????????????????????

___aqui uso um pc rodando um web-proxy na porta 3180 cuja a rede é 192.168.30.0/24

___e uma RB em ap bridge, cujo proxy nao habilitado, e o controle dos clientes fica na QUEUE tambem na rb com o 192.168.20.0/24

se alguem poder me dar uma luz fico muito grato, obrigado.

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas eu uso a faixa de IP 192.168.2.254
o nome da interface do cliente é "Clientes"
do link é 'Link 1"

Minha versão do Mk é a 3.7

Como faço para fazer o web-cache full?

Obrigado, Antonio Neto - ATA Informática On-Line.

----------


## cynernet

> ola galera, depois de algum tempo consegui fazer rodar o chache full na versao 2.9.27 e meu cache funcionou legal somente depois q desabilitei as ultimas 2 regras da queue tree q vc passou no seu post, e ai deixei somente a regra do cache full-global-out e ai sim funfou, mas blz...queria saber qual a importancia das outras 2 regras q retirei. valeu, e parebens pelas dicas...


eu desabilitei essas duas regras aki tbm e o cashe full funcionol ^^
so que nao aprece nos graficos apenas na pratica pelo menos aki.
nao sei a importancia dessas duas regras so fiz pq estava no tutorial.

----------


## Atus

> Colegas eu uso a faixa de IP 192.168.2.254
> o nome da interface do cliente é "Clientes"
> do link é 'Link 1"
> 
> Minha versão do Mk é a 3.7
> 
> Como faço para fazer o web-cache full?
> 
> Obrigado, Antonio Neto - ATA Informática On-Line.



Neto, é roça! Até agora não encontrei solução para rodar cache full nas versões 3.X do MK. Nem os colegas mais experientes conseguiram a fórmula até o momento!

Dá uma olhada no post a seguir: https://under-linux.org/forums/mikrotik-web-proxy/109097-cache-full-no-mikrotik-3-9-impossivel.html

Atenciosamente,
Atus Informatica Ltda

----------


## NetoGO23

Mas o meu tá lá a regra do cache mas não está funcionando é nada.
Acho que a versão 3.7 não quer funcionar cache nenhum a não ser o de DNS.
Como faço pra resolver?
Antonio Neto - ATA Informática On-Line.

----------


## rikzz

consegui fazer funcionar com as regras básicas mesmo, que nem a do alexandre, mas no começo não queria funfar não, depois parece que fico sozinho rsrs

----------


## SempreOnLine

O Servidor começou a parar lentamente até não trafegar mais nenhum pacote pelas portas wan...

será algum "lixo" no cache?

Alguém palpita? estou batendo cabeça aqui...

----------


## lopeston

Amigo, rodei o script , e parece que o cache-full está funcionando legalzinho, porém, a velocidade de download dos arquivos em cache fica na faixa de 60KB/s m como aumento esta velocidade para os arquivos em cache ? 
Tipo, o cliente vai baixar um arquivo que ja tem no cache, entao o arquivo baixa a 200KB/s.

E também, vídeos do youtube não armazenam, tem algum segredo ?

Muito obrigado pelo conhecimento compartilhado.
Abraços

----------


## oslain

add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \

" quando vcs colocam src-address ( refere-se a faixa de endereço dos clientes?) digamos a saida para meu cliente é 
ethernet 2 (172.16.0.1) o src-addres é para esta linha ( 172.16.0.0/16 ).

----------


## pannorj

fiz td blz
ja olhei td

mais seguinte
fiz um download
e qnd fui fazer denovo veio na velocidade normal
e outra:
a minha linha: IP Mangle
add chain: output conection-mark:squid-connection-hit action:mark packet newpacket-mark:squid-packet-hit pass:yes

fica em 0 byte e 0 packet


e o Cache-full no Queue tree tbm fica 0 byte e 0 packet


o q pode ser??? 

eu uso PPPoE


abraços

----------


## Raniel

> fiz td blz
> ja olhei td
> 
> mais seguinte
> fiz um download
> e qnd fui fazer denovo veio na velocidade normal
> e outra:
> a minha linha: IP Mangle
> add chain: output conection-mark:squid-connection-hit action:mark packet newpacket-mark:squid-packet-hit pass:yes
> ...


O cache full só funcionará se os HITs do webproxy estiverem em contagem. Dê permissão para sua rede acessar o web-proxy, na tab access do webproxy. Observe se o redirecionamento está funcionando.

----------


## speedmax

O mkt. 2.9.27 reconhece hd de 250gb?

----------


## magrock

era uma solução destas que eu estava nescecitando, mas primeiramente venho lhe agradecer e lhe parabenizar pelo excelente trabalho. felicidades  :Itsme:  :Rock:

----------


## palozo

> Esse vai para os colegas que não conseguiram fazer funcionar na versão 2.9.27.
> 
> / ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
> disabled=no
> add chain=forward src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
> ...


Olá amigo, boa noite

Sou novo aqui e estou com umas duvidas no web-proxy, como funciona mesmo??, fiz todo o procedimento mas quando ativo o redirecionamento para o web-proxy o acesso para, consigo pingar para a internet e não acesso a web... pode me dar um help????

----------


## rubsom

Aki funcionou 100%

só gostaria de entender o funcionamento das regras do Queue Tree DOWNSTREAM E UPSTREAM ??

----------


## rubsom

> Esse vai para os colegas que não conseguiram fazer funcionar na versão 2.9.27.
> 
> / ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
> disabled=no
> add chain=forward src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
> ...


 
Pessoal,

depois de muito custo e insistencia, as regras funcionaram no meu MK.

no entanto gostaria dos amigos o comentario de para que serve as regras Downstrem e Upstrem da Queue Tree ???




Rubsom

----------


## gladstony

> Esse vai para os colegas que não conseguiram fazer funcionar na versão 2.9.27.
> 
> / ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" \
> disabled=no
> add chain=forward src-address=172.16.0.0/16 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=test-conn passthrough=yes comment="CONN-MARK" disabled=no
> ...


Boa noite, aqui marcam todos os pacotes porem não consigo deixar os videos do youtube em cache, esta configuração não tem este beneficio?

Outra coisa, preciso de ajuda de algum amigo do forum pra ver comigo se o cache realmente esta em execução.

Abraço

----------


## gladstony

> amigo obrigado pela sua gentileza mais ja consegui habilitar o web-proxy o pessoal do curso online me ajudou a fazer o cache.


Boa noite, é possivel me ajudar com cache full?

Esta em uso mas preciso rever se tem algo errado.

ABraço

----------


## gladstony

> Amigo, rodei o script , e parece que o cache-full está funcionando legalzinho, porém, a velocidade de download dos arquivos em cache fica na faixa de 60KB/s m como aumento esta velocidade para os arquivos em cache ? 
> Tipo, o cliente vai baixar um arquivo que ja tem no cache, entao o arquivo baixa a 200KB/s.
> 
> E também, vídeos do youtube não armazenam, tem algum segredo ?
> 
> Muito obrigado pelo conhecimento compartilhado.
> Abraços


Olá amigo voce conseguiu resolver sobre videos do youtube? Tipo armazenar cache e deixar em cahefull?

Grato por alguma ajuda.

----------


## gladstony

> Testa essas
> 
> ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT passthrough=yes \
> comment="Cache-squid" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=squid-connection-HIT action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=Cliente action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up passthrough=no comment="UP TRAFFIC" disabled=no -time=0s disabled=no 
> / queue tree 
> add name="Cache-full" parent=global-out packet-mark=squid-packet-HIT limit-at=1024000 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1024000 burst-limit=0 \
> ...


Josafa me diz uma coisa, meu cache full aqui funciona porem preciso desabilitar esta regra: 

add url="https://" action=deny comment="no cache dynamic https pages" disabled=yes

Caso contrario não marca HIT e nem o cache full funciona... isso é comum...

Abraço

----------


## Raniel

> Josafa me diz uma coisa, meu cache full aqui funciona porem preciso desabilitar esta regra: 
> 
> add url="https://" action=deny comment="no cache dynamic https pages" disabled=yes
> 
> Caso contrario não marca HIT e nem o cache full funciona... isso é comum...
> 
> Abraço


Muda a url para *:https\?* e veja se há alguma alteração.

----------


## gladstony

> Muda a url para *:https\?* e veja se há alguma alteração.


Grande, perdão pelo equivoco.

A regra que esta me dando esse probleminha é:

add url=":cgi-bin \\?" action=deny comment="no cache dynamic http pages" disabled=yes

A outra regra que postei anteriormente não tem problema apenas fui colar despercebidamente colei errado pra postar aqui.

O que devo fazer com a regra acima, posso deixar-la desativada?

Abraço.

----------


## Raniel

Coloque a url deste jeito:
*:cgi-bin \?*

----------


## gladstony

> Coloque a url deste jeito:
> *:cgi-bin \?*


Resolvido, grato amigo.

Mas qual a diferença entre *:cgi-bin \? e* *:cgi-bin \\?

*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMIN/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Raniel

Subdiretorios.

----------


## juderlan

Amigos, aqui meu provedor atende clientes via wirelles e via cabo utp para clientes mais proximos +- 50 metros da sede do provedor. Antes usava g220 nas torres com omni, mudei agora para rb 433ah + r52h e setoriais hyperlink 17 dbi 90º. Quando os clientes wirelles se conectavam no aps zinwell o cache full funcionava legal, agora estou percebendo que com os aps mikrotik o cache full não funciona, mas nos clientes conectados via cabo utp continua normal com cache full funcionando beleza. Detalhe, o aps mikrotik funcionam como ap bridge, com controle de acesso por mac no acess list sem criptografia e sem nenhum outro controle nos aps, tudo é feito em um pc servidor mikrotik em baixo. Onde pode está o problema, será que tem que alterar o data rates, aqui no momento está em default. Alguém teve algum problema parecido que possa me dá uma dica, ficarei muito grato pela colaboração dos companheiros.

----------


## Raniel

> Amigos, aqui meu provedor atende clientes via wirelles e via cabo utp para clientes mais proximos +- 50 metros da sede do provedor. Antes usava g220 nas torres com omni, mudei agora para rb 433ah + r52h e setoriais hyperlink 17 dbi 90º. Quando os clientes wirelles se conectavam no aps zinwell o cache full funcionava legal, agora estou percebendo que com os aps mikrotik o cache full não funciona, mas nos clientes conectados via cabo utp continua normal com cache full funcionando beleza. Detalhe, o aps mikrotik funcionam como ap bridge, com controle de acesso por mac no acess list sem criptografia e sem nenhum outro controle nos aps, tudo é feito em um pc servidor mikrotik em baixo. Onde pode está o problema, será que tem que alterar o data rates, aqui no momento está em default. Alguém teve algum problema parecido que possa me dá uma dica, ficarei muito grato pela colaboração dos companheiros.


Faça regras de forward para o cache HIT nas rb.

----------


## alemao06

fiz igual ao exemplo do amigo, mas esta dando DNS SERVER MISSING, alguem pode passar as regras do ip>webproxy??? valeu obrigado!

----------


## mircmouse

Impressionante como ainda existe duvidas sobre a questão cache full.
ha quem diga que naum funciona a quem viva feliz até hoje com seu cache funcionando 100% 
bom ao pessoal que ta em duvida é simples procure melhor no forum que com certeza vai achar . espero que esse topico feche aqui e acabe de uma vez por todas essa quetão de cache full . um quero recriminar ninguem mais o mal do povo é querer o bolo pronto naum se ocupa nem de procura uma receita

----------


## alemao06

Cara, se tu nao quer ajudar, sai fora entao brother, todo mundo se ajuda e se coopera, mas se tu nao tem esse espirito nao precisa estar aqui, forum server para o pessoal tirar suas duvidadas e um ajudar o outro!!! se tu nao quer ajudar o proximo o que você esta fazendo aqui??

----------


## mircmouse

> Cara, se tu nao quer ajudar, sai fora entao brother, todo mundo se ajuda e se coopera, mas se tu nao tem esse espirito nao precisa estar aqui, forum server para o pessoal tirar suas duvidadas e um ajudar o outro!!! se tu nao quer ajudar o proximo o que você esta fazendo aqui??



Mais um aqui que vejo que vive de CTRL-C e CTRL - V ajuda é uma coisa agora vc naum quer ajuda vc quer que alguem faça para vc logo naum é melhor dizer isso bom, e se to no forum amigo é no intuito de ajudar sim basta vc perguntar e dizer onde ta a duvida que te ajudo com certeza.

Obrigado pelo fato de você me notar

----------


## lhsglhsg

este codigo serve para cache no propio mikrotik, e o que devo mudar foras os nomes da Interface? se possivel mandar os codigos e o que deve ser alterado por sublinhado ou mudar a cor da funte, fico grato, e vir que neste forum vc é uma pessoa muito seria e de respostas muito objetiva, direta e nao nos deixa com duvida, agradeço por mim e por outros que nao se preoculpa de agradecer por algumas dicas...

----------


## lhsglhsg

> Não irá funcionar só trocando a faixa de ip's,tem muitas outras coisas nessas regras que devem ser diferentes com certeza, por exemplo:
> 
> 
> *O nome das interfaces...*


vc tem como por no forum o codigo e o que deve ser alterado por sublinhado ou com outra cor de fonte, algo que identifique para que se altere e funcione..

----------


## anarchist

olá prezados companheiros de luta...

estou com dúvidas de como implementar o cache full em mikrotik 2.9.27 com squid em paralelo (externo, parent proxy)

tenho um mikrotik 2.9.5 rodando com as regras do alexandrecorrea e funciona uma maravilha (lembrando, proxy externo). 

Mas com a regra do alexandre não consigo nas versões 2.9.27 (detalhe que algumas raras vezes, nao sei porque, a velocidade do que está no proxy sai a full, mas quase 99% das vezes sai no limite do queue simple, ou seja nao funciona.)

Essa regra que o amigo Josafapalmas divulgou é para webproxy rodando direto no mikrotik. 

Como implementa-la para proxy externo? (aqui nao consegui)

(detalhe: uso webproxy ativado mas com parent proxy para squid)

----------


## lhsglhsg

Olá, é um prazer poder te ajudar, amigo entra neste forum que vc vai encontrar a sua resposta lá, como encontrei a minha: Solução Definitiva Para O Cache-full - FórumWEB

----------


## anarchist

> Olá, é um prazer poder te ajudar, amigo entra neste forum que vc vai encontrar a sua resposta lá, como encontrei a minha: Solução Definitiva Para O Cache-full - FórumWEB


agradeço muito a atenção, 

estou fazendo os testes aqui e em breve dou a resposta!

----------


## Raniel

Dá uma olhada nisto aqui filho:

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...tml#post329062

----------


## anarchist

o artigo indicado pelo amigo lhsglhsg realmente funcionou q é uma maravilha.

Detalhe: proxy paralelo (squid) e mikrotik 2.9.27.

abraços

----------

